# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Chia sẻ và thảo luận >  Mở con đường sát biển từ TP HCM đi dọc miền Tây

## tenten

hơn 700 km đường sát biển miền Tây tham gia từ Hà Tiên cho thành phố sẽ đc tập trung đầu tư xây dựng, tạo nên hành lang kinh tế, động lực đi lên.

Ông Trần Văn Bon, Giám đốc Sở giao thông Vận tải Tiền Giang ngày 24/11 mang lại hay, Trung ương sẽ đồng ý nhà trương mở con đường sát biển trên địa bàn tỉnh này để nối những tỉnh miền Tây đi TP.HCM.

dự án gồm khiến mới mẻ hai đoạn đường dài gần 25 km, rộng lớn 20,5 m, 4 làn xe, tốc độ 80 km/h với tổng cộng 18 cầu. Đoạn một xuất hiện điểm đầu từ điểm giao cầu Mỹ Lợi mang đến quốc lộ 50 (Gò Công Tây, Tiền Giang), dài ngay 12 km. Đoạn hai tiếp tục nối liền điểm cuối đoạn đầu mang lại cầu Bình Thới 1 (Bình Đại, Bến Tre), dài 13 km.

con đường ven biển tham gia miền Tây cùng với TP. Hồ Chí Minh, trong đó đoạn qua Tiền Giang dài ngay 25 km cũng được Trung ương gật đầu đồng ý công ty trương đầu tư. Đồ họa: Thanh Huyền.



*bài viết liên quan : [replacer_a] – dự án sức hút người tiêu dùng 2021*

Hai đoạn này kết nối cùng với trục lộ sẵn có, đi dọc ven biển, song tuy nhiên cùng với quốc lộ 1. dự án công trình chia khiến hai giai đoạn cùng với khoảng 90 héc-ta khu đất tiếp tục đc giải phóng mặt bằng, hoàn thành 2021-2025. thời kỳ thực hành, Trung ương sẽ cân nhắc lựa chọn công ty dự án. những cầu bắc qua sông rộng lớn sẽ không còn do tỉnh thực hiện.

"Khi mặt đường này hoàn thiện, những xe sẽ dễ dàng đi từ Sóc Trăng, Trà Vinh qua Bến Tre, Tiền Giang, Long An về thành phố Hồ Chí Minh, rút ngắn khoảng cách hàng chục km, góp thêm phần chia lửa, giảm ùn tắc, tai nạn đến quốc lộ 1A cũng như quốc lộ 50", ông Bon nói.

Đoạn mặt đường này trực thuộc dự án mặt đường sát biển miền Tây cũng được Chính phủ phê duyệt xây dựng 10 trước đó. Toàn con đường dài gần 740 km thông qua nhiều tỉnh Tiền Giang, Bến Tre, Trà Vinh, Sóc Trăng, Bạc Liêu, Cà Mau cũng như Kiên Giang.

tuyến này đc hình thành tại hạ tầng tận dụng tối đa những con phố hiện tại hữu kết hợp với dự án xây mới, kết nối lợi ích cùng với mạng lưới hạ tầng giao thông và phù hợp với nhiều thiết kế trong vùng. tuy nhiên, do địa hình các tỉnh này nhiều sông ngòi, bắc qua không ít cửa dòng sông, nguồn ngân sách đầu tư chạm chán khó khăn, mang lại nay dự án công trình vẫn chưa hoàn thiện.

Nửa tháng trước, trên phiên chất vấn Quốc hội, Bộ trưởng lên kế hoạch cũng như đầu tư Nguyễn Chí Dũng cho thấy thêm, Thủ tướng đã chấp nhận tăng 2 tỷ USD nhằm phát triển Đồng bằng sông Cửu Long thời kỳ tới, trong đó rộng một tỷ $ dự án đường sát biển và cơ sở.

trên Hội nghị trực tuyến về thiết kế kế hoạch đi lên kinh tế tài chính - xã hội cũng như đầu tư công thời điểm 2021-2025 cuối tháng 8, Bộ trưởng Nguyễn Chí Dũng chắc chắn con phố sát biển này không chỉ dịch vụ giao thông đơn thuần mà còn tạo một hành lang kinh tế tài chính, tạo một trục động lực đi lên mang đến miền Tây... Ông yêu cầu những địa phương Đồng bằng dòng sông Cửu Long tập kết rà soát, xây dựng dự án công trình.

Phối cảnh con đường sát biển nối những tỉnh miền Tây đi TP. Hồ Chí Minh. Ảnh: Ban quản lý dự án công trình.

hiện nay, các tỉnh Bến Tre, Trà Vinh, Sóc Trăng, Bạc Liêu thúc đẩy thiết kế đoạn đường qua địa phương. "Việc thiết kế con đường giúp địa phương khai thác đc như thế mạnh sát biển, phục vụ ứng phó đổi khác khí hậu, an ninh quốc phòng", ông Nguyễn Huy Dũng, Giám đốc Sở cơ sở giao thông Vận tải tỉnh Bạc Liêu nói.



*tìm hiểu thêm : [replacer_a] – dự án công trình Nhà Phố giá rẻ Tiền Giang*

Tỉnh Cà Mau cho thấy sẽ trình Bộ có kế hoạch cũng như dự án về việc dự án đường bộ ven biển gần 200 km qua địa bàn tỉnh này cùng với tổng kinh phí rộng 10.500 tỷ đồng, phân chia hai thời kỳ và bố trí đi theo thứ tự ưu ái.

lãnh đạo ngành giao thông Cà Mau mang lại rằng, việc xây dựng đường ven biển qua tỉnh sẽ đảm bảo tính gắn kết chốn, phá như thế độc đạo của quốc lộ 1, rút ngắn quãng con đường từ Bạc Liêu mang đến khu đất Mũi tầm 25 km đối với hành trình đi quốc lộ 1.

trong lúc đó, tỉnh Kiên Giang ước tính cần tầm 5.000 tỷ VNĐ nhằm dự án xây dựng khoảng 200 km con đường sát biển. dự án được hy vọng đóng góp thêm phần phát triển tài chính cộng đồng, đặc biệt là lĩnh vực du lịch tại địa phường...

----------

